# WD Gives You Up To 11% More Space With Advanced Format



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

WD Gives You Up To 11% More Space With Advanced Format.



> As WD explains, there are three basic methods to increase the capacity on a hard drive: increase the bit density with Advanced Formatting, increase the number of tracks per inch, or increase the number of disk platters. Since boosting bit density takes advantage of space that's already available on every track of a hard disk drive platter, WD chose this route.


-- Tom :up: :up:


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

This "technology" for "advanced formatting" has been around since the early floppy days! I had 8" floppies that used 1k sectors for much more capacity than the standard 128 byte sectors of the day.

It's pretty amazing that the hard disk manufacturers have only just "discovered" this fact.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks like XP and older OSs don't like it too much

http://www.wdc.com/en/products/advancedformat/

I Stopped using WD, I see way too many failing in Dell PCs over the past 2 years.

.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

JohnWill said:


> This "technology" for "advanced formatting" has been around since the early floppy days! I had 8" floppies that used 1k sectors for much more capacity than the standard 128 byte sectors of the day.
> 
> It's pretty amazing that the hard disk manufacturers have only just "discovered" this fact.


Hi John,

I seriously doubt that they "just discovered" it, rather its more of a "when to pull the trigger" decision to use it in the marketing scheme of the hard drive industry landscape. One does wonder why it hasn't been offered to date as an alternative in the pricing schemes though.

-- Tom


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I think with the low price of hard disks, I'd stick to standard sized sectors, much easier to deal with them. I was going to bring up the O/S support, but *Mumbodog* beat me to it.


----------

